
ID.me raises $19M Series B, gaining traction as Identity-as-a-Service platform - tonyvt2005
http://www.pymnts.com/safety-and-security/2017/fresh-capital-in-hand-id-me-positions-as-a-gateway-to-identity/
======
PaulTocci46
ID.me is a truly amazing organization that my family and I absolutely love.
Their platform is incredibly sleek, user friendly, and solves so many pain
points within the Military space. Great to see an amazing company continuing
to do amazing things!

------
jenpilcher
Excellent company solving important issues for the entire military and veteran
community with security and verification. Highly recommend

------
dannycaulfield
Great Company that has come a long way from their initial vision. They really
did a great job of skating to where the puck was going to be.

------
VeteranCrowd
Great concept by military veteran founded and run company. Standing above the
rest.

------
cromero911
Great service, Great Company, Great Leadership.

------
Koboyle1
Awesome company with great leadership

------
BrandiRaed05
Great Company!

------
victorpascucci3
Id.me rocks

------
luminousbeam
Great job!

------
lizryles
Awesome!

------
SKinnier11
Nice!

